# snow getting inside roof turtle vent causing leaking



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

carlstewart said:


> How do I stop snow from getting into the roof turtle vents on my roof and causing leaks onto my living room ceiling? The only time it happens is when we get significant snow. I can see snow is inside the vent from the ground. Do they make a cover that I need to place in the winter?


I am not sure that I would cover them since the roof should vent in all seasons.I have seen people put trash bags around turbines.If you have enough snow that it is flowing into the attic I would have my roof cleared.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

I had this problem and it was only on the north side of the house on the lower roof over the family room. The snow would get blown in under the vent and collect on top of the insulation.

When it warmed up the snow would naturally melt, and leave wet spots on my vaulted ceiling where the first drywall joint was.

I fixed this by getting up in the attic and stapling heavy plastic between the roof trusses under the vents, that way the snow collected on the plastic, the vent was stilll able to work and when the snow melted it would pool on the plastic and then evaporate.

Mark


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

Jackofall1 said:


> I had this problem and it was only on the north side of the house on the lower roof over the family room. The snow would get blown in under the vent and collect on top of the insulation.
> 
> When it warmed up the snow would naturally melt, and leave wet spots on my vaulted ceiling where the first drywall joint was.
> 
> ...


Thats a great idea.I will pass that on.


----------



## jmiller (Nov 19, 2010)

The first thing to check is that there are no vents 3+ feet higher in any connected attic space. If there are, the lower ones tend to suck snow because they are forced to act as intakes for the exhaust vents three feet above.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

carlstewart said:


> How do I stop snow from getting into the roof turtle vents on my roof and causing leaks onto my living room ceiling? The only time it happens is when we get significant snow. I can see snow is inside the vent from the ground. Do they make a cover that I need to place in the winter?


Is it possible to remove the turtle vents and add a ridge vent?


----------

